# iphone 3 screen enlarges for no reason?? and another problem...



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone - I have a iphone 3g. It gets poor battery usage about 4 hours max! But I have two questions about a strange thing it does and another thing:

1. not sure if it's my imagination but it seems as though about after two hours usage, going onto Facebook, or Yahoo etc, the screen enlarges just a bit, as if I zoomed it myself, but I didn't?
It zooms just enough that I can't see the bottom row of apps very well. I don't know what I am doing to make this happen. After its all charged up the next day all is fine till it happens again? 
Can anyone tell me why?

2. at about the same time - the keyboard set at English Qwerty?? starts acting weird: I start to type and a list of characters comes up that look like foreign language characters. Also, I can't keep what I am typing in the bar, because it starts to automatically delete the entire thing I'm trying to write. Something comes up and says "autofill" prev and next. Next day, all is OK for a while, then it starts again.
Does anyone know what I am trying to describe, and why is this happening??

I am fed-up!! Thanking you all in advance


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try resetting the phone. Just wondering, since this is your second phone that is having similar scree issues, do you have this problem when outside the home. maybe something in the house is interfering.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

yes, it happens outside too


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have no idea. You may need to try a forum more specialized with iphones. If you have an yahoo email account I suggest you check out their iphone community. see
Yahoo Groups 

when I had an iphone I got better answers there than apples own forum when having problems. Just in case the following will take you to apples forum
https://discussions.apple.com/index.jspa


----------

